
GitHub's wiki makes a pretty decent blogging platform - stickfigure
https://github.com/stickfigure/blog/wiki/GitHub%27s-wiki-makes-a-pretty-decent-blogging-platform
======
anngrant
Cool! I'll definitely give it a try! Currently I have my own fashion blog
built on Joomla ( [https://www.templatemonster.com/joomla-
templates.php](https://www.templatemonster.com/joomla-templates.php) ). I'm
planning to launch one more blog on culinary. So, maybe I'll go with this
GitHub's new platform...or with Joomla again.

